# LOOKING FOR GSM 120. WE NEED 1M INITIALLY.



## primedestiny1212 (Oct 25, 2021)

Hi, this is Henj Flores po. Do you have GSM 120? We need 1M pcs po priced at P21.00. Please contact me at 09236803414 or email me at [email protected] 
Plain white only. Thank you.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Proceed with caution. Do your due diligence.

Not to besmirch Prime, but these usually end up as scams.

And I don't need anyone else jumping in with cautions or horror stories. I've already done that here.

Reply to ask a question or offer your services. That's it.


----------

